# Stückliste auflösen



## starbug (27. Januar 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

ich würde gerne wissen, wie man eine Stückliste auflösen und sich diese anzeige lassen kann, egal ob in einem Bereicht oder einem Formular. Ich habe eine große Master Tabelle in der Produkte stehen und Teile welche in die Produkte eingehen. Ich würdees gern so haben das als Auflösung z.B. Produkt A steht und darunter welche Artikel dort zugehören mit Preis und Infos.

Kann mir jemand einen Tip gebe


----------



## Yaslaw (27. Januar 2012)

Tut mir leid, sowas geht in MS Visio nicht......


MS Excel? 
MS Access?
OpenOfice Calc?
Google-Excel-Ersatz?

Wie sieht so eine Stückliste bei dir aus?

Wie sollen die Einzelteile ausgegeben werden?


----------



## starbug (27. Januar 2012)

Hi Yaslaw,

du weisst ja ich rede nur von Access 2007 he he.

Also in dieser Mastertabelle stehen halt alle Produkte und die Einzelteile welche diesen zugeordnet ist. Es wäre also toll wenn eine Stückliste irgendwie so aussehen würde:


```
Produkt A:
                       Teil 1 1 €
                       Teil 2 2 €
                       Teil 3 3 €
```

usw.


----------



## Yaslaw (27. Januar 2012)

Nope, ich merke mir nicht wer mit was arbeitet. Und andere User wahrscheinlich auch nicht.

Also. Access2007.
Und wie stehen sie da drin? Ist das der Inhalt eine Memofeldes? Warum speicherst du die Einzelteile in der Mastertabelle? Das macht keinen Sinn.

Also, her mit Infos - oder vergiss meine Hilfe


----------



## starbug (27. Januar 2012)

Also in meine Master Tabelle sieht ungefähr so aus:

```
Produkte         Teile       Preis

Produkt 1        Teil 1       1
Produkt 1        Teil 2       2
Produkt 1        Teil 3       3
Produkt 2        Teil 1       1
Produkt 2        Teil 2       2
```

Ich habe es deshalb in eine Master Tabelle gemacht damit ich überall die Zuordnungen habe, denn Tabelle Produkte hat eine 1:n Beziehung mit Tabelle Teile und andersherum genau so, also ist die Master Tabelle die Zwischentabelle.


----------



## Yaslaw (27. Januar 2012)

Achso, du nennst deine Zuordnungstabelle Mastertabelle. Ich dachte, die Mastertabelleist die Haubttabelle - also die Produkttabelle.

Die Ausgabe, ein Report, Ein Query, ein Formular, eine Webseite?


----------



## starbug (27. Januar 2012)

Ja habe ich einfach mal so gennant. Die Ausgabe ist ein Formular allerdings ein als Pivot ansicht, aber eigentlich müsste es auch mit einem Bericht gehen allerdings weiss ich nicht wie ich das formatieren soll. Ein Fnormales Formular wäre auch denkbar denn diese Pivot Ansicht ist nicht gerade schön.


----------



## Yaslaw (27. Januar 2012)

Report ist das einfachste

Erstelle ein Query das deine 'Mastertabelle' mit den 2 anderen verknüpft.
Erstelle ein Bericht und nimm das Query als Quelle
Gehe auf Group&Sort
Klicke auch AddGroup und wähle die ProdukteID aus.
Daraufhin erscheint im Entwurf ein Gruppenheader. Dort kommen alle Infos zum Produkt hinein.
In den Detailbereich alle Felder zum Rest.
Fertig


----------

